# تكييف هواء غرف عزل المرضى بالمستشفيات



## أشرف عبد الباري (3 أغسطس 2011)

مرفق ملفان (باللغة العربية والانجليزية) عن تصميم تكييف هواء غرف عزل المرضى بالمستشفيات
والموضوع في غاية الاهمية - ويصلح لمهندسي الميكانيكا وكذلك المعماريين - مع تحياتي


----------



## mohamed mech (4 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mad_yugi88 (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m.gamal1 (10 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## م/محمدحماد (11 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## الساحر999 (12 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## عايد البدري (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## baraa harith (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الباري كل خير


----------



## ياسر حسن (18 أغسطس 2011)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mahmouda abdallah (27 أغسطس 2011)

mashkoor 3ala el maghood el ra2e3


----------



## محمد_86 (28 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (29 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## naglaa mostafa (13 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you soooooooooooo much


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 سبتمبر 2011)

أشرف عبد الباري قال:


> مرفق ملفان (باللغة العربية والانجليزية) عن تصميم تكييف هواء غرف عزل المرضى بالمستشفيات
> والموضوع في غاية الاهمية - ويصلح لمهندسي الميكانيكا وكذلك المعماريين - مع تحياتي



تسلم اخي على مبادرتك وجهودك الطيبة .
وياليت ان يتم نشرها في قسم الهندسة الطبية لكي يطلع عليها مهندسي الطبية للأهمية .

جزاك الله خيرا .

مع الشكر والتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## حال جاد (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خريف الحب (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmad hussen (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تامر النجار (7 مارس 2012)

معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## hcxvbdjd (11 مارس 2012)

Elena Casas Montanez Presenter 02/03/2012 - IN THE PAPERS NATIONAL Le Figaro reporter safe and sound in Lebanon In today's French papers - Le Figaro celebrates the safe extraction of its correspondent Edith Bouvier from Homs,burberry, and has the election campaign degenerated into personal insults? 01/03/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS 'Don't worry - North Korea's nuclear programme will soon be back' In today's round-up of the international press: can we read much into North Korea's announcement it will halt its nuclear drive? Also,jordan shoes, what's at stake in Iran's election,Lunettes De Soleil, and the fall of James Murdoch. (1) comment 01/03/2012 - IN THE FRENCH PAPERS Teachers don't work hard enough,louboutin pas cher, says Sarkozy Teachers are front page news today,air jordan, as both main candidates appeal to the teacher vote - or,ray ban, in Sarkozy's case,louboutin, the votes of parents who think their children's teachers don't work hard enough. 29/02/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS How Paul Conroy was pulled out of Syria In today's pick of the international press,lunettes rayban, we look at just how British photographer Paul Conroy was extracted from Syria,burberry soldes, why Mitt Romney can't do better in his own home state,air jordan shoes, and if the rich are meaner than the rest of us. 29/02/2012 - IN THE FRENCH PAPERS 'The Fouquet's tax' Tax is on all today's front pages - as François Hollande announces a plan to tax millionaires 75%. It certainly divides the left from the right - depending on whether you think it's a step in the right direction,jordan pas cher, or class war. 123456789…next ›last » Print Comment Send this page相关的主题文章： FRANCE 24&rsquo Liverpool are out Date created An EU future for Serbia


----------



## abdelsalamn (16 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (6 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (7 يوليو 2012)

ملفان فى منتهى الروعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ibrahim1hj (18 مايو 2013)

شكرا ..شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamed baz (24 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (9 يونيو 2013)

Engineering_Guide - Download - 4shared
اخي صاحب السؤال الرابط هو لملف مفيد جدا من احدى الشركات العالمية المرموقة اتمنى من الله ان يكون مفيدا لك وللعاملين في مجال تصميم تكيف المستشفيات مع تحياتي


----------



## دمتم بخير (22 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخى أشرف ماشاء الله حاجه من الاخر
مفيش بعد كده


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (8 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله بك وزادك من علمه


----------



## s1sa (8 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس شاطر (24 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (1 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا
عندى سؤال
كيف احقق ضغظ سالب 10 باسكال فى غرفة العزل
ارجو التوضيح بالمعادلات


----------



## Ahmad Al-Mahder (1 نوفمبر 2014)

تسحب هواء طرد أكثر من هواء التغذيه 
وبهذا تحقق ضغط سالب.


----------



## محمود البرلسى (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك:75:*


----------



## وسام ابن كركوك (17 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرااا


----------



## الدكة (18 نوفمبر 2014)

رائع جدا ... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

